# Kubota ROPS Pin Size



## wdg2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and have just purchased a Kubota MX5100 w/FEL. When I went to fold the ROPS so I could fit it in the barn, I found that one locking pin was cross threaded. I got it out but before I try to use the pin again I want to chase the threads with a tap & die. Can anyone help me with the size of the tap & die that I need?
Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum wdg2,
I can't help you on that, but on my kubota everything except the oil filler cap is metric,
Hope you get your answer soon.
Cheers


----------

